# Are they allowed to schedule me outside of my availability?



## bookishwyrm

I work multiple jobs, and have the time blacked out in my availability for the times I work my other job. I have had the same availability the entire year I've worked here, and I got scheduled without notice for a shift completely outside of my availability. I brought this to my HRETL's attention, and they told me it's now my responsibility to find someone to take my shift- which no one is taking, as it's a cleaning shift- or I still need to come in. Is this allowed?


----------



## happygoth

Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## Style2563

Hmm based on my experience, when they schedule me outside my availability, I tell HR and they fix it right away.


----------



## Kaitii

yeah its bullshit

they tried that on me once but i was like

"so you're telling me that YOU guys scheduled me outside my availability? and its MY responsibility to fix YOUR fuck up?"

never had a problem after that


----------



## Black Sheep 214

No, they can’t schedule you outside of your availability. It’s their mistake, and it’s their responsibility to fix it. If they had any class, they would also apologize.


----------



## bookishwyrm

I was told they just assumed I opened my availability cause of covid (I never once even suggested it nor was it ever brought up to me to open my availability)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Talk to your tl or etl without delay. They are the ones who may of made the mistake.


----------



## Kaitii

bookishwyrm said:


> I was told they just assumed I opened my availability cause of covid (I never once even suggested it nor was it ever brought up to me to open my availability)


they try and do this during the holidays too

"well we assume all tms have open avail for the holidays"

like, no, my 2nd job doesnt suddenly stop existing because holidays are coming up


----------



## Tarshitsucks

Tell them it's their problem and they should fix it. It's not your problem when they screw up. They know damn well you have a another job. Tell those idiots your availability is like that for reason. You gotta pay bills they don't give you enough hours and that's why a need a second job.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

bookishwyrm said:


> I was told they just assumed I opened my availability cause of covid (I never once even suggested it nor was it ever brought up to me to open my availability)


tell them they assumed incorrectly and that your APPROVED availability did not change. Talk to HRTM or your ETL asap

one time my ETL scheduled me for 8 days in a row, with 6/7 days in a week. Technically all within my availability, but there was no way I could mentally or physically do that. Told them, they said I needed to find someone to cover. Told my HRTM, who said that's not allowed (unless a ™ requests it or says its ok) and one of the shifts was off my schedule the next day.


----------



## bookishwyrm

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Talk to your tl or etl without delay. They are the ones who may of made the mistake.


My HR Expert is the one that admitted to just assuming, but my HRETL is the one that told me it's my problem now.


----------



## bookishwyrm

Also any TL/ETL I've brought scheduling issues to (this is the third out of availability day I've been given this month) has told me that they don't have power over schedules. They told me it was an issue that had to go to hr.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

bookishwyrm said:


> Also any TL/ETL I've brought scheduling issues to (this is the third out of availability day I've been given this month) has told me that they don't have power over schedules. They told me it was an issue that had to go to hr.


Talk to HRETL. not in passing on the floor, ask for a time to sit down. Tell them it’s out of your approved availability And happened because he expert assumed different availability when you never said that and you need it fixed.


----------



## bookishwyrm

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Talk to HRETL. not in passing on the floor, ask for a time to sit down. Tell them it’s out of your approved availability And happened because he expert assumed different availability when you never said that and you need it fixed.


I did, as I said in an earlier reply my HRETL is the one that told me it was my issue to fix. This was during a sit down conversation in their office.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

bookishwyrm said:


> I did, as I said in an earlier reply my HRETL is the one that told me it was my issue to fix. This was during a sit down conversation in their office.


Print out a copy of your availability & then talk to your your etl hr.


----------



## bookishwyrm

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Print out a copy of your availability & then talk to your your etl hr.


How do I make it so I can print my availability? I thought you could only access it from the work computers, and we aren't supposed to print stuff out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

bookishwyrm said:


> How do I make it so I can print my availability? I thought you could only access it from the work computers, and we aren't supposed to print stuff out.


Use the work computer.  Go under ehr, my time self service.
No one can tell you can’t print it out.


----------



## Times Up

Tell the HR ETL that as a courtesy you have posted the shift in the swap book/app because you are a team player, however as it was not your mistake you aren't taking responsibility for it and will not be available for that shift.  Be polite and confident, not bitchy and they hopefully take you seriously.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Times Up said:


> Tell the HR ETL that as a courtesy you have posted the shift in the swap book/app because you are a team player, however as it was not your mistake you aren't taking responsibility for it and will not be available for that shift.  Be polite and confident, not bitchy and they hopefully take you seriously.


Good advice


----------



## seasonaldude

I would go to your TL, or another one if you are more comfortable with someone else. Tell the TL what's up and ask if anyone on their team is looking to pick up some hours. Good TLs know who wants hours and will be happy to find someone on their team to give those hours to. That has worked for me when I've put in for time off and HR ignored the request. TLs generally like to be able to give their TMs more hours when they want them even if it's in a different workcenter. Try it.


----------



## Tessa120

Also make sure you call out that day. I was told to do that when I got a shift outside availability.


----------



## HRTMKendall

When a TM comes to me with this issue I immediately adjust their schedule. That’s completely unfair for them to say that.


----------



## jackandcat

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Use the work computer.  Go under ehr, my time self service.No one can tell you can’t print it out.


Correct. When you print, be sure to change the page orientation from "Portrait" to "Landscape".  Landscape format makes the weekly schedule printout much, much easier to read particularly if you place it on your refrigerator door.


----------



## Rarejem

It happens to me a lot, but as a long time,higher paid, older tm I am hesitant to say anything because they will definitely cut my hours.  I, among others in my demographic, are feeling the "love" lately.  Many have been called in and "talked to" for crazy stupid reasons in the past couple of months.  There's definitely a subtle squeeze going on.


----------

